# Server nutzen



## Lion_Fighter (7. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin vor 1 Jahr von PC auf Konsole+MacBook umgestiegen. Obwohl ich selten Spiele gibt es doch noch ein paar Games die ich gerne mal hin und wieder Spielen möchte. Auf dem Mac geht das zwar gar nicht so schlecht, ist aber natürlich nicht mit einem PC vergleichbar.
Nun als ich Steam mal gestartet habe sind mir 2 große Neurungen Aufgefallen die ich von früher gar nicht kannte; Family-Share und Steam streaming.

Jetzt hab ich mir, eig eher rein Hypothetisch, überlegt ob es nicht möglich wäre, sich einen Server zu mieten auf dem man Windows 8 installieren kann. Dort dann noch Steam und Tunngle und dann Zuhause mit einem simplen Computer zu Streamen.     Wäre das möglich?

Die Frage wäre doch, ob das Treibertechnisch möglich wäre und ob der Dienst der die Server zu verfügung stellt nicht seine Rechen-Ressourcen für jeden Nutzer nur begrenzt zur Verfügung stellt. Und natürlich ob der Lag noch vertretbar wäre.


----------



## bingo88 (7. November 2014)

Die Leitung könnte durchaus zu einem Problem werden, wobei das vermutlich weniger auf der Serverseite hapern wird (Anbindung erfolgt normalerweise mit min. 100 Mbit/s symmetrisch). Eventuell ist aber bereits die Latenz zu hoch, selbst bei einer schnellen Verbindung (ist ja kein LAN). Scheitern wird es allerdings daran, dass du kaum einen Server finden wirst, der eine nutzbare und für Gaming geeignete Grafikkarte besitzt.


----------



## shadie (17. November 2014)

Dazu bräuchtest du einen Server samt potenter Grafikkarte.
Das wirst du sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich bei keinem Anbieter finden.

was spricht dagegen die Kiste daheim hinzustellen?


----------



## crys_ (17. November 2014)

Kurz und schmerzlos: NEIN.
Zum einen braeuchte der Server eine potente Grafikkarte was mehr als unueblich ist und du wirst deshlab deine Probleme haben ein entsprechenedes Angebot zu finden. Wenn du etwas findest tippe ich auf min. 50 bis 100 Euro / Monat weil du sehr starke Hardware brauchst und den Server nicht teilen kannst weil du hohe Systemlast verursachst.

Heist du wirst 1. kein Angebot finden und 2. ist es finanziell nicht interessant. KO Kriterium: Du hast doppelten Ping, weil die Eingabesignale zum Server muessen und das Bild zurueck. Und das Bild verursacht extrem Traffic weil du ja 1080p und gute Qualitaet, also wenig Komprimierung willst.


----------

